# ...
.    ""  ( )
"     " - 
  

> 25. ,     (    ),      .
> 27...
>  ,        24  2008 . N 586-VI ( 586-17 ) "                 ",         25  26  .

      -        1, , 1,  
    -             ?
        ""   ...  *    ,       ?*

----------


## vladd

""    "  ",    !
    ? 
    ,    ()  ,  .

----------

1978 ))  

> ?

       -      ...

----------


## Drive

,    ...

----------


## erazer

- .   -    "".

----------

3-4 
  -     -

----------


## vladd

" "    -.  ,    .
  .

----------


## Gonosuke

,      .         .       "",   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .       "",

----------


## Enter

> ,    ()  ,  .

                , -      .

----------


## alex_l

?  ?   ?
,        ,    ..  ,  ,  ?
   ?

----------


## alex_l

:),   ,     .
,   : 
- 
-  
-   (  )
- 2  3,5*4,5
-   ,     (  3 ,  28 -  ,  8  17,   8  12)  .
-  ..
  -        16  17.
      .

----------


## Ch!p

> -   (  )

     ?
  ,    .
   ,   ?    ?

----------


## Rasta

> ?
>   ,    .

     ,     ,  .

----------


## Drasha

> ,     ,

      ? (   )   ?

----------


## Rasta

> ? (   )   ?

    ,     ,     . 
..         )))

----------


## 23q

.

----------


## Drasha

> 

       ,     ,

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

?

----------


## Ch!p

,       .
  .    . **:     , ,    . ,   .

----------


## alex_l

> .

       "  "!       .      ,     .    -      ,  28-.       .

----------


## 23q

*alex_l*,     !

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

*alex_l*,  ,     ?

----------


## Ch!p

,   ,     ?
     (   ,  ,   )

----------


## alex_l

> *alex_l*,  ,     ?

  , 247,50 .

----------


## Enter

alex_l,   ,  ?
    ? ?

----------


## alex_l

> *alex_l*,     !

   .  -      ,          -        .
   ,       ,      :)   

> alex_l,   ,  ?
>     ? ?

  ,          1990 .
     .
 ,      , 1.01.2014 http://glavred.info/archive/2011/10/03/162245-17.html
   50   2062 . , .

----------


## 23q

> 50   2062 . , .

       ?

----------


## alex_l

> ?

    .     ,       . -,         ,        .
",     ,             50 ."       .

----------

> 

   " "   /,    ,     ,  
   ,     
     ""    ,   ,      .
      ,     
    /  ,      ,       ,     

> ,       ,   .

   

> ,

        (   ) /    " ".     .
 -  /,    " ",      -

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## alex_l

> ""    ,   ,      .
>       ,     
>     /  ,      ,       ,

    ,  .        ,    .
   ,  ,   ,     .   ,  .

----------


## Glavnyj Priz

*alex_l*, c!

----------

> ?

          )

----------


## Severynin

(   )     ?          .         2          .           (     ).        .     ,      ?

----------

http://zakon3.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/...02989674584474  

> ,   ,        ,      60                   .

    /   -     4 .   -   .

----------


## Severynin

. :)         .     .         ,          .        .     .

----------

/  -              -.
""  " "   ,       .    

> 

  100%,         .   -   ""  (,  -      )       .     ,   ...

----------


## Lake

> 100%,         .   -   ""  (,  -      )       .     ,   ...

      ,     "",   ""  "". ,        . ,     ,  ,     ,          .     .  -  200 .  ,     ... (1),     .      (50 )   -  ", 1, , 1, , 1".

----------


## Severynin

.   ""        .      ,     ?    .

----------


## zmey

,   .   .     ,   .       20.     .    ,   , .

----------


## Enter

> ,   .   .     ,   .       20.     .    ,   , .

  1.     ( . , 3).
2.     (. , 35). 
   ( )     ,   ,       (      ). 
   :
" "  , 29
1 . , , 27-
"", . , 10

----------


## zmey

,        ...

----------


## Dracon

> ,        ...

     ,     !

----------

*zmey*,    :    - (   ,  ),   -,   -    " "      .   "   " -     ,  , , .
:      ,      .

----------


## 23q

,    , "   ",  ...
     ,   150  .

----------


## zmey

> 

   -   
-      (54,36),    (30.),  .       .   10,   15.   
-  , 3    (50),  .      .    15-30,   16-30.
    -    17,  90,  .        . 
   ,      ,     25 ,  198+4 -   ,   . 
..                .    .   .

----------


## Enter

> ,      ,     25

       .     ,     .      ,   - .

----------

